# Amplificador con valvula 6AR5



## aleloco (Abr 29, 2015)

hola foreros. quiero meterme en el hermoso mundo de las valvulas
conseguí una 6AR5, una 6AV6 y una 6AU6 y el trafo de de salida y alimentación.
quiero saber si con esto puedo armar un amplificador para guitarra simple como el fender champ (solo vol., treble y bass).
se podrá hacer con estas valvulas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2015)

aleloco dijo:


> hola foreros. quiero meterme en el hermoso mundo de las valvulas
> conseguí una 6AR5, una 6AV6 y una 6AU6 y el trafo de de salida y alimentación.
> quiero saber si con esto puedo armar un amplificador para guitarra simple como el fender champ (solo vol., treble y bass).
> se podrá hacer con estas valvulas?



Siempre será mas fácil responder si publicas los datasheet´s de las válvulas


----------



## aleloco (Abr 29, 2015)

ahi estan


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2015)

Podrías armar un previo, para una etapa de salida te falta una o 2 válvulas de potencia.


----------



## aleloco (Abr 29, 2015)

pero la 6ar5 estaba en la etapa de salida de un reproductor de cinta sony, que segun el manual daba 2.5 watts de potencia en 8 ohms.
no necesito mas potencia, quiero hacer algo simple para ir metiéndome en el tema de las valvulas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2015)

aleloco dijo:


> pero la 6ar5 estaba en la etapa de salida de un reproductor de cinta sony, que segun el manual daba 2.5 watts de potencia en 8 ohms.
> no necesito mas potencia, quiero hacer algo simple para ir metiéndome en el tema de las valvulas.



Sip, unos (Máximos) 2W podrías sacarle.

¿ Tienes el transformador de esa válvula ?


----------



## aleloco (Abr 29, 2015)

si lo tengo. es todo sacado del mismo aparato.

gracias por responder


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 29, 2015)

LA 6AR5 es una válvula tipo miniatura, zócalo de 7 pines, pentodo de baja potencia, convengamos que el diseño de todas las válvulas es muyyyyy viejo, esta particularmente data de los años 40, y es la versión miniatura de la octal y más vieja todavía *6K6*.-
Aquí tienes un circuito para *6K6 *para entretenerte, solo tienes que cambiar la posición de los pines para la 6AR5.-







Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 29, 2015)

aleloco dijo:


> si lo tengo. es todo sacado del mismo aparato.
> 
> gracias por responder



También como tienes todos los componentes del aparato viejo, copiá el circuito de audio (pre y potencia) del mismo, y luego ármalo afuera, ¿ no es una buena idea  ?, Genial .-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------

